# 2 plants for ID



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I got both of these from Cavan and have not been able to ID them (among others...but those others can wait).

*First plant*



















*Second plant (submersed in first pic) *


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Nesaea triflora_ and _Lindernia grandiflora_.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

the Nesaea is practically invasive once it breaks the surface.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

yikes


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the ID's!! (There are a couple more I need ID'd, but I'll get those posted when I have time. )

I'm glad you posted the "invasive" picture, Adam. I was considering this plant in an emersed set-up and I think perhaps I'll pass on this one...just keep it in it's little 3-gallon cage for now.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

What's that plant in the first picture with the Nessaea triflora? It has fine light green leaves that looks like Mayaca fluviatilis.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

davemonkey said:


> Thanks for the ID's!! (There are a couple more I need ID'd, but I'll get those posted when I have time. )
> 
> I'm glad you posted the "invasive" picture, Adam. I was considering this plant in an emersed set-up and I think perhaps I'll pass on this one...just keep it in it's little 3-gallon cage for now.


left unattended thats the result but I think it can be controlled. Its growth really ramps up after breaking the surface. Many subsurface branches move out and then pop up, helping it spread quickly. If you nip those it should be tamer.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Crispino Ramos said:


> What's that plant in the first picture with the Nessaea triflora? It has fine light green leaves that looks like Mayaca fluviatilis.


That's _Elatine americana_. It has grown exceptioanlly well in this NPT, but it doesn't stay rooted long unless you keep it trimmed to get lots of light to the bottom. I just kinda let it do what it wants in this tank.


----------

